# [Hilfe] Cyborg RAT 7 reagiert nicht mehr !



## Predi (11. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Cyborg RAT 7 und hoffe das ihr mir eine Antwort geben könnt.
Denn der Sensor reagiert nicht mehr.
Links- und Rechtsklick, sowie alle anderen Tasten scheinen noch zu funktionieren aber das bringt alles nichts, wenn sich der Mauszeiger nicht bewegt.
Den einzigen Grund den ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass der Sensor eventuell mit Wasser in berührung gekommen sein könnte.
Doch ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das er davon kaputt gehen könnte, oder liege ich da etwa falsch ?
Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

lg Predi


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie könnte denn der Sensor mit Wasser in Berührung gekommen sein, warst Du mit der Maus Baden?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (11. Oktober 2012)

Hatte genau dasselbe Problem mit einer RAT 5: Der Sensor war kaputt. Deshalb musste ich Gebrauch von der Gewährleistung machen. Du solltest die Maus also zu deinem Verkäufer senden, damit du Ersatz erhältst.


----------



## Predi (11. Oktober 2012)

Sagen wir mal so, eine Katze und eine offene Wasserflasche auf einem Schreibtisch sind zwei Dinge die sich nicht vertragen 

Edit: Oh das klingt garnicht gut... Dann war sie ihr Geld aber nicht wert  Werd dann wohl erstmal wieder auf meine alte Xai umsteigen. Vielen Dank !


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (11. Oktober 2012)

Wieso war sie ihr Geld nicht wert?
Hattest du sie erst seit kurzem? 
Bei mir hat sie immerhin eineinhalb Jahre gehalten, habe dann den Kaufpreis zum Glück erstattet bekommen


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei Wasserschäden greift keine Garantie...
Ist Wasser nur unter die Maus gelaufen oder auch in die Maus? Und, seit der Taufe besteht auch das Problem?


----------



## Predi (11. Oktober 2012)

Nunja hätte nicht gedacht das sie so anfällig ist. 
Und nein, ich hab sie jetzt schon auch über ein Jahr, aber für das Geld sollte sie doch wesentlich länger halten.
Das Wasser ist etwas auf und auch unter die Maus gelaufen, aber wie gesagt, Tasten etc. funktionieren einwandfrei.
Aber ich denke auch nicht das ich da noch auf die Garantie hoffen kann, aber ich werd trotzdem mal den Kaufbeleg rauskramen.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenige Tropfen Wasser an die richtige stelle... Das überlebt kaum ein Elektronisches Gerät.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (11. Oktober 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Aber ich denke auch nicht das ich da noch auf die Garantie hoffen kann, aber ich werd trotzdem mal den Kaufbeleg rauskramen.


 
Wieso denn nicht?
Versuchen kann man es ja, vor allem, weil das ja auch ein technischer Defekt sein kann, der nichts mit dem Wasserkontakt zu tun haben kann. Außerdem muss der Verkäufer ja nicht wissen, dass eventuell Wasser im Spiel gewesen war 

Bei mir hat der Maussensor, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, von dem einen auf den nächsten Tag begonnen herum zu spinnen. So funktionierte er nach Ruhephasen (~12 Stunden ohne Benützung) für etwa eine halbe bis ganze Stunde, und hörte anschließend auf zu arbeiten, während alle anderen Tasten problemlos gingen.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Außerdem muss der Verkäufer ja nicht wissen, dass eventuell Wasser im Spiel gewesen war


 Dies ist wenn man es wissentlich verschweigt Betrug! Besser wäre Du trägst es wie ein Mann und bezahlst Dein Lehrgeld.


----------



## Predi (11. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht später wenn ich ein gemachter Mann bin 
Trotzdem vielen Dank nochmal an euch Jungs


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Trotzdem vielen Dank nochmal an euch Jungs


Es waren auch gestandene _Männer_ unter den Antwortenden.  Aber wenn's um Spielkram á la Cyborg RAT 7 geht, sind's alle _Jungs_.


----------



## Predi (12. Oktober 2012)

Unter Jungs zähle ich auch gestandene Männer.  
Aber ich darf jetzt eine Razer Naga Hex mein Eigen nennen.
Hoffentlich für länger als ein Jahr und natürlich kann man dies jetzt als moralisch verwerflich betrachten, aber als Student nehm ich das was ich kriegen kann.
Tut mir leid für alle die an ihren moralischen Grundsätzen festhalten wollen, hätte ich das nötige Kleingeld würde ich es genauso tun.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> ...hätte ich das nötige Kleingeld...


 ...würdest Du Dir für _schmales_ Budget die Logitech G400 zulegen und glücklich sowie zufrieden sein. Aber _so_ wird's wohl auch O.K. sein, jedenfalls wünsche ich es Dir!


----------



## Predi (12. Oktober 2012)

> ...würdest Du Dir für _schmales_ Budget die Logitech G400 zulegen und glücklich sowie zufrieden sein.


Da ich mir jedoch wegen der Gutschrift eine neue Maus aussuchen durfte, habe ich zu der gegriffen die für meine Zwecke am besten geeignet schien 
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2012)

Hardware in der Preisklasse Kaufen und dann jammern man hätte kein Geld...


----------



## Predi (12. Oktober 2012)

Damals als Schüler vielleicht, als Student der selber zusehen muss wie er klar kommt ganz bestimmt nicht. 
Und wie gesagt, es ist eine Austauschmaus, sonst hätte ich aufjedenfall zu einer günstigeren gegriffen.
Aber naja wenn du solche Tatsachen als jammern bezeichnest dann bitte.
Ich habe meine neue Maus, bin zufrieden und einer muss wohl immer der Böse sein.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2012)

Andere besch..... und dann jammern das man als der Böse dargestellt wird...


----------



## Predi (14. Oktober 2012)

Wieso bescheißen ? Für das Geld darf ich erwarten, dass eine Maus von ein paar Wasserspritzern, nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt.
Aber komm ist jetzt auch gut  Und jammern ? Ich bin gerne böse


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Oktober 2012)

Nein, genau das darfst Du nicht erwarten, wüsste jedenfalls nicht das bei dieser Maus irgendwo steht "Wasserdicht" oder "Spritzwassergeschützt"... Aber wenn Du Dir diese  "Straftat" so rechtfertigen musst, bitte sehr ist ja nicht mein Problem. Ich kann nur von einer derartigen Praxis abraten da Wir alle den Preis dafür bezahlen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Oktober 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Für das Geld darf ich erwarten, dass eine Maus von ein paar Wasserspritzern, nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt.


 Steht auf der Bedienungsanleitung _irgendwo_ in _irgeneiner_ Form, dass die Maus _geeignet_ ist, Spritzwasser ausgesetzt sein zu _können_?


----------



## Predi (15. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, nur hat meine alte Logitech die bis jetzt am längsten im Einsatz war, soetwas problemlos weggesteckt.
Und diese hatte nur einen Bruchteil von dem Preis der RAT7 gekostet.
Außerdem  waren es wirklich nur ein paar Spritzer die sie abbekommen hatte, es  war ja nicht so als hätte die Maus komplett unter Wasser gestanden.
Aber im nachhinein betrachtet gehe ich davon aus, dass der Sensor eh schon eine Macke hatte, denn der Mauszeiger ließ sich oftmals nur auf der X- und Y-Achse bewegen.
Das Problem verschwand zwar dann nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aber ab und zu tauchte es unregelmäßig auf.
Ist jetzt auch egal, ich bin mit der Razer Naga Hex zufrieden.


----------



## vvoll3 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man Probleme mit dem Twin Eye hat, ersetzt man ihn durch einen Twin Eye, nicht wundern wenn das Problem wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Predi (23. Oktober 2012)

Da hab ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut.
Nach ungefähr einer Woche waren schon 2 der seitlichen Tasten deffekt.
Dann hatte ich endgültig die Nase voll und hab zur Logitech G500 gegriffen, denn diese soll ja auch nach Jahren Dauerinsatz, immer noch ihren Dienst tun und außerdem ist sie sogar für große Hände geeignet.

Aber ich bin am überlegen mir ein neues Mauspad für die G500 zuzulegen.
Ich hatte bis jetzt immer das Zowie Swift und war damit auch zufrieden, aber mit der G500 fühlt es sich etwas komisch an.
Hat vielleicht wer ein paar passende Vorschläge ?  

lg Predi


----------



## Pruan (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo TE

Nur kurz einige Dinge die ich dir erläutern möchte...

- Razer Mäuse sind allgemein der grösste Schrott. Meistens solltest du immer im Hintergedanken haben, dass eine Maus schneller kaputt geht, desto mehr "Plastik" auf der Platine verbaut ist.

- Desto mehr Knöpfe - Desto mehr Plastik - Desto schneller kann es einen Kurzschluss geben - Desto schneller geht es kaputt

Habe mehrere Razer Produkte getestet und alle gingen innerhalb von wenigen Wochen kaputt.

Wenn du wüsstest wie eine Maus aufgebaut ist würdest du auch nicht so einen Unsinn verzapfen, vonwegen "...meine Maus sollte ein bisschen Wasser schon vertragen."

Strom ( Elektronik ) und Wasser verträgt sich nicht, dass solltest du wissen. Deswegen bin ich auch kein Fan von Wasserkühlungen ;D


----------



## Predi (24. Oktober 2012)

> Wenn du wüsstest wie eine  Maus aufgebaut ist würdest du auch nicht so einen Unsinn verzapfen,  vonwegen "...meine Maus sollte ein bisschen Wasser schon vertragen."
> 
> Strom ( Elektronik ) und Wasser verträgt sich nicht, dass solltest du wissen.



Habe schon unzählige Mäuse gehabt und hatte mit einigen schon mal die Situation das ich ausversehen mit der Maus über einen Spritzer Wasser auf dem Mauspad drüber gegangen bin.
Das haben sie alle verkraftet, bis auf die RAT7 und was du über Razer Mäuse sagst, mag vielleicht auf einige zutreffen aber nicht auf alle.
Kenne einige Kollegen die schon lange wunschlos glücklich mit ihrer Razer Deathadder sind und noch nie Probleme hatten.


----------



## Pruan (24. Oktober 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Kenne einige Kollegen die schon lange wunschlos glücklich mit ihrer Razer Deathadder sind und noch nie Probleme hatten.



Dies gönne ich Ihnen natürlich auch, du solltest aber wissen, dass Razer Mäuse ziemlich oft für Probleme sorgen wie du möglicherweise an anderen Threads oder News entnehmen kannst.

Wie gesagt, ich kann dir nur ein Zitat eines vertrauten Händlers von mir ans Herz legen: "Das ist alles Plastik, desto mehr Plastik, desto schneller gibts nen Kurzschluss."
Desto mehr Knöpfe du hast, desto sorgfältiger MÜSSTE auch die Verarbeitung sein, worauf jedoch nicht viel Wert gelegt wird.

Ganz speziell anfällig ist das Problem mit dem "Mikrotaster", dass deine Maustasten bei einmaligem Bedienen doppelt reagiert.

Wie gesagt, kommt immer darauf an wie man mit einer Maus umgeht ;D


----------

